# Unfit Maltese Owners (Warning: Long Story)



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Little over a month ago, I met one of my new neighbor who recently purchased a maltese puppy. They told me that they were first time owners and are very excited about owning a beautiful male maltese. They told me that they took him to the vet and he was very healthy. I told them that I have two malteses and so if they have any questions, I will be happy to answer them. They asked me how to housebreak the puppy so I explained to them how I housebroke my puppies. I also told them to not take the puppy outside until he is fully vaccinated because he may catch some virus like parvo. 

The neighbor called me on friday telling me that the puppy is throwing up and isn't eating. He asked what might be causing it. I told him that if they are throwing up or having diarhea, it's best to take the puppy to the vet right away. He went to the vet and found out that the puppy has parvo. He said that vet gave the puppy a shot for his stomach, gave him IV and then sent them home. He told me that he has been taking the puppy outside to the grass area to go potty because he refuses to go on the pee pee pad. This is probably how the puppy got parvo. He said he never imagined that his puppy would be parvo. I was fuming inside when he told me this but remained calm. I reiterated the importance of not taking the puppy outside to potty until he is fully vaccinated. How could he risk this poor puppies life!!!! argggggggggg~~!!!!

Anyways, I ran into my neighbor again today and I asked how the puppy was doing. He said the puppy seems to be pretty much back to normal. He said that he is now struggling to have him go potty in the pee pee pad. I went over with him again how to housebreak a puppy. He said he has been trying what I told him but he feels that the puppy is rebellious, stubborn and very sneaky. He said that the puppy will go everywhere but the pee pee pad. He described in detail the puppies behavior and it seemded like to me that the puppy is fearful to potty in front of my neighbor. I asked him if he spanked the dog when he made mistakes. He said that he has been frustrated so few times, he shook the dog and yelled at him to his face when he feed on the carpet. I have a feeling that he might have done more than just yell and shake the puppy. I was fuming when he told me this. I was so pissed but for the sake the puppy, I remained calm and told him that he should never mistreat the dog. I also told him that this is the reason why it has been so hard to housebreak this puppy. He said he feels bad about it but is soooo frustrated with the puppy. He asked me if I would train the puppy for him and that he would pay me. I told him that I don't want to expose my puppies to his puppy because he is diagnosed with parvo. I told him if I agree to train his puppy, it would be when the puppy is fully better.

To tell you honestly, I don't want to have anything to do with this neighbor because of the way he has been treating the puppy. At the same time, I want to help my neighbor so that he doesn't continously get frustrated and mistreat the puppy even more. So here are my questions...Should I help him? If so, how long before the puppy is fully better from parvo so that I don't expose my puppies to parvo? Also, he said that the vet didn't give the puppy any medicine. Doesn't the vet usually give some medicine for parvo? If I do take in the puppy and housebreak the puppy, how much should I charge? I am so torn about what I should do!!! This whole situation makes me so upset!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

OMG....I understand your concern. I have concern for that puppy who seems to be terrified of him. Can't you explain to him nicely that his behavior towards this innocent pup it extremely damaging and that the puppy is acting out of fear at this point. I would tell him this immediately.

Can you contact his vet to find out if this pup is out of danger with Parvo.

I think if it were me I would try somehow to break through to this man that his behavior towards this pup is probably making him act the way he is.....scared and not cooperative because this pup is acting out of fear more than anything else.

I know how disturbing these things are.......Keep us posted.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> OMG....I understand your concern. I have concern for that puppy who seems to be terrified of him. Can't you explain to him nicely that his behavior towards this innocent pup it extremely damaging and that the puppy is acting out of fear at this point. I would tell him this immediately.
> 
> Can you contact his vet to find out if this pup is out of danger with Parvo.
> 
> ...


Yes, I told him that all that you suggested above. That's when he said he feels bad and said he won't do that again but who know if it sinked in. I told him about parvo and not taking the puppy outside to potty until he is fully vaccinated but he did it anyway!! Because of his negligence, the puppy caught parvo!! He said the puppy seems ok now and acted as if it's not that big a deal. I told him that IT IS A BIG DEAL and that if the puppy is well now then he is just super lucky because there are many puppies that don't survive parvo!! Just thinking about this is making me upset!!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

So sad... I don't know what to say. As a teacher, I have to watch parents screw up their kids and we can't say anything unless we see marks on their body or proof of neglect. I think we should be able to report animal abuse just with children!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

ckanen2n said:


> So sad... I don't know what to say. As a teacher, I have to watch parents screw up their kids and we can't say anything unless we see marks on their body or proof of neglect. I think we should be able to report animal abuse just with children!


If I see any physical mark on the puppy, I would totally report my neighbor but I don't see any at this point. Hopefully, it never gets there...sigh~


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you so much for sharing this. Time and time again here on SM we have warned new puppy owners how dangerous it is to take a puppy outside (or to groomers, pet stores, etc.) until they are fully vaccinated. 

I'll drag out my soapbox once again and remind people that the antibodies puppies get from nursing block the effectiveness of the first vaccines which is why puppies can't be fully immunized until they are 18-20 weeks.

*In one study of a cross section of different puppies the age at which they were able to respond to a vaccine and develop protection covered a wide period of time. At six weeks of age, 25% of the puppies could be immunized. At 9 weeks of age, 40% of the puppies were able to respond to the vaccine. The number increased to 60% by 16 weeks, and by 18 weeks of age, 95% of the puppies could be immunized. *

Parvovirus: Serious Diarrhea in Puppies & Dogs

To answer your question, Mimi and Milo are still at risk for Parvo even if their vaccinations are complete. Up until the first year, even a fully vaccinated puppy can still get Parvo. We had a little guy, Tucker, here years ago who battled Parvo as an older "teenage" puppy. He never left his yard, but neighborhood dogs used his yard for a bathroom and contaminated the ground with the Parvo virus.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/56961-now-tucker-sick.html


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I really don't know what to say, except that I believe you were chosen to be this puppy's benefactor. It may be a big job, but you can stand up to it. Go forward, follow your heart and be strong...be mean if that is what is called for, but protect the baby that fate sent to you


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I know how hard this is......as I myself have experienced seeing things I did not like in other people with their dogs. Whatever happens here you cannot blame yourself for anything. You can only tell this person what is in the best interest of this poor little puppy. I wonder why he wanted to give you his dog to train in the first place. Does he not want the pup?? Not sure what he really wants....is it help?? Maybe you really need to have a heart to heart with this man and explain how dangerous Parvo is and that his method of training is way off and only scaring a little puppy who doesn't know any better. I know you said you did and he said he wouldn't do it again, but all it takes is another poop on the floor and he will be angry....I just hope he can contain himself as he said he would.

Maybe you can suggest going to his house and supervising what is taking place. Does he use a crate or pen?? 

I feel for you and this poor innocent pup.

Again, do not hold yourself responsible one way or another....but maybe you can talk to this man again concerning the issues.

Please keep me posted. I am concerned for you and the puppy.


----------



## ella114 (Apr 1, 2012)

As someone who just lost a puppy to parvo--and NEVER knew the dangers prior to this experience, I wouldn't risk bringing your neighbor's dog into your house around your dogs. Even though they are out of the "susceptible stage", there is still a danger, especially if the parvo is still active in the puppy. 
The treatment of a shot for parvo is a suspect in my experience. Parvo isn't treated. The dog just has to be monitored and kept stable to survive. There is no cure, the dog just has to beat the virus. The only "shots" would be IVs of something to keep the dog's fluids or blood sugar up. Usually parvo takes several days (or even weeks) to make it through the dog's system.
Bless you for wanting to save this poor puppy. Seeing helpless dogs in distress is an awful situation. I don't know what the right thing is to do, but I would definitely ask for the vet's number to ask about the safety of your dogs and their exposure to parvo before spending time with the infected puppy. Even if you were to go into his house, you could still carry the virus on your hands, clothes, shoes, etc. You can't be too careful!

Good luck!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Doesn't Parvo stay virulent for a long time and you have to sanitize the area the dog lived in? Doesn't it also become airborne to nearby areas and even the grass.....even bring it back on your clothes?
Poor puppy, try to do the best you can to educate him,it's not the puppy's fault,plus Malts are known to be slow potty trainers ......

It's not your fault if anything happens,but I know how you feel when you get attatched to the fluff....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh, that poor puppy! I don't think that the man should have that puppy, but I don't know what the answer is??


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Parvo is such a horrible disease and it does stay airborne for quite awhile. We had a bad experience with a Puppy who did have Parvo and died. We could not bring another Puppy into our home for at least 16 weeks. We only had our little Puppy for a few days and were not aware that she had Parvo. So, with that in mind, I would NOT go into that man's home since there is evidence of Parvo. You do not want to take a chance and bring that into your home.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Since this guy is willing to turn over one of the resposibilties of dog ownership I'm also wondering if he really wants the dog. Even if you go over to his home couldn't you carry it home? Is there anyone else in the home? Someone who you can talk with and will LISTEN. This puppy definately needs an advocate but education might be the only thing you can do.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

1. You can offer suggestions by telephone, but keep in mind that the puppy is NOT your responsibility.
2. If you think the puppy is being abused or neglected, call the authorities and let them handle it.
3. Tell him the puppy should be in an xpen with bed, food, water, and potty pad, and in the xpen when the owner cannot watch it. In order to housebreak, space should be gradually increased. 
4. Do NOT go to his house or bring the puppy to your house. Parvo can live in the environment for months and you need to put your pups first.
5. If the new owner wishes to give up the puppy, tell him either to return it to the breeder, or put in rescue.

IMHO, this person sounds like an (inept) inexperienced new owner. It also sounds like he did not consider the needs of a new puppy but did what many folks do, just decided to get a Maltese because it was cute and fluffy. Hope this helps.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Do any of your neighbors have dogs? If so, please warn them.

The Parvo virus can live on surfaces for many months. It can be carried on shoes and tires, too. The ground outside his home in now contaminated. Please don't go into his house or yard for the recommended quarentine period which is six months to a year.

"The parvovirus is very stable in the environment and very resistant to most disinfectants. It can persist in organic material in the environment for over one year."

*Transmission*

"Parvo disease is spread from dog to dog mainly through exposure to contaminated feces. It is also spread through contact with fomites (contaminated objects). Common fomites include hands, instruments, clothing, food and water dishes, toys and bedding. Insects and rodents can also provide a means for disease spread. The virus can remain on a dog's hair coat and serve as a means of transmission long after recovery from clinical disease."


Shelter Medicine : Canine Parvovirus : ASPCA Professional


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't see this situation working out between your neighbor and the new puppy. I believe that like so many other inexperienced dog owners, he will tire of the responsibility of the puppy and it will be another sad story about an unwanted pet. 
 If it were me, the fear of parvo would be too much for me to bring the puppy into my home or for me to even go to their home. I am PARANOID of parvo and would be convinced that I would bring the virus home on my shoes after visiting their home. I am not sure that I have any good advice to give...I think you've received lots of good input from all the previous posters...just continue trying to do your best to educate your neighbor and be prepared to intervene by calling the appropriate authorities if necessary. It turns my stomach to think of how he has shaken that poor baby!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I didn't realize that Parvo virus stays alive for that long! I don't want to risk my furbabies catching Parvo so I guess that means I will have to say no to potty breaking his puppy for him. It's so sad that he mistreats this puppy.  

As for the Parvo virus being in the area, I want to make sure that I don't bring it back home to my puppies. I didn't realize that it's easy for me to transfer Parvo back to my home to my fluffs and that they can still catch it even though they are fully vaccinated. Thank goodness I kept my fluffs away from the ground since they are puppies. They are done with their vaccinations but I wanted to wait until they are at least a year old. Now I am feeling quite paranoid!! What are all the precautions I can take for the safety of my fluffs? Thank you all for your advice!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

You could call the Vet he took the pup to, to discuss parvo transmission (in general the Vet has client privacy issues) , and tell the Vet he has shaken the pup. 

This neighbor shouldn't be guardian of the pup. Shaking a pup isn't a mistake beginners make, it is abuse. The man has rage issues. A beginner mistake is one such as feeding a poor quality food, or using a collar instead of a harness.


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

I've been reading about the parvo virus here on the forum, at what age does a puppy get the parvo vacination? I know that puppy shots start around 6 weeks of age. I'm going to wait till I retire before getting my puppy (4 more years) but I help $$$ with my two Maltese grand dogs. I just had Tater Tot's vacinations and now need to do the operation regarding the testical and neutering. Since he was adopted we had to make sure he was in good health and no heart worms. I am learning so much from all of you here!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

babycake7 said:


> I* don't see this situation working out between your neighbor and the new puppy. I believe that like so many other inexperienced dog owners, he will tire of the responsibility of the puppy and it will be another sad story about an unwanted pet. *
> If it were me, the fear of parvo would be too much for me to bring the puppy into my home or for me to even go to their home. I am PARANOID of parvo and would be convinced that I would bring the virus home on my shoes after visiting their home. I am not sure that I have any good advice to give...I think you've received lots of good input from all the previous posters...just continue trying to do your best to educate your neighbor and* be prepared to* *intervene by calling the appropriate authorities if necessary. It turns my stomach to think of how he has shaken that poor baby!*




*My thoughts exactly dear Hope. oh how sad this is.*



SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Little over a month ago, I met one of my new neighbor who recently purchased a maltese puppy. They told me that they were first time owners and are very excited about owning a beautiful male maltese. They told me that they took him to the vet and he was very healthy. I told them that I have two malteses and so if they have any questions, I will be happy to answer them. They asked me how to housebreak the puppy so I explained to them how I housebroke my puppies. I also told them to not take the puppy outside until he is fully vaccinated because he may catch some virus like parvo.
> 
> The neighbor called me on friday telling me that the puppy is throwing up and isn't eating. He asked what might be causing it. I told him that if they are throwing up or having diarhea, it's best to take the puppy to the vet right away. He went to the vet and found out that the puppy has parvo. He said that vet gave the puppy a shot for his stomach, gave him IV and then sent them home. He told me that he has been taking the puppy outside to the grass area to go potty because he refuses to go on the pee pee pad. This is probably how the puppy got parvo. He said he never imagined that his puppy would be parvo. I was fuming inside when he told me this but remained calm. I reiterated the importance of not taking the puppy outside to potty until he is fully vaccinated. How could he risk this poor puppies life!!!! argggggggggg~~!!!!
> 
> ...


*First, bless you for having to endure this horror. My heart and strength are with you. The parvo is one issue, which of course is a very very serious issue. Shaking a baby?????????????? I don't think so. They do not deserve to have a dog at all. What happens when the puppy chews on something? Bless you for being so patient. Please forgive me, but honestly, I would tell them straight up, perhaps a dog just is not for you, and I can help you find a small dog rescue organization. Sounds very easy for me to say, but trust me I have done it. All the education in the world, may help some, but if they have the capability of shaking a dog, because he didn't quite get the pad thing, then they just don't have the patience for a blessed dog. Even, if this baby completely gets over the parvo, and that is one lucky baby, I shutter to think what type of life this baby will have and this should not be put on your shoulders, my gosh, you have stood on your head trying to help these people. *

*Now this is minor compared to your situation. But my dear neighbor, was sitting outside with dear Harley. It was a rather warm day, she had as nice cool beverage to drink. Harely? Nothing. So of course, I have to open my big mouth, and asked her, where is Harely's water bowel?????, Bless her she ran right in to get it.*

*One young lady asked me, oh I want a dog just like yours. Okay fine. Then she proceeds to ask, do they always want to be on your lap (as if ick), I'm worried about my floors, everything materilistic. I nicely told her, honestly, I don't think a Maltese is for you, or actually any breed. She did agree.*

*The parvo is one thing, a new owners mistake, a huge one, but we can chalk that up to lack of knowledge, although, bless you, you did tell them, and I am sure their vet told them.*

*Shaking a fur-baby because they are not doing something that you wish them to do, is completely unaccepatble, and quite frankly they should not own any animal, as far as I am concerned.*

*My heart bleeds for the baby as well as you. Why did they even get a dog in the first place?*



Sylie said:


> I really don't know what to say, except that *I believe you were chosen to be this puppy's benefactor. It may be a big job, but you* *can stand up to it.* Go forward, follow your heart and be strong...be mean if that is what is called for, but protect the baby that fate sent to you


Sylvia, I agree with you completely.

I apologize so very much, for having such a strong opinion, on this situation, it is one thing, to make a mistake, it's another, to run out of patience, and take it out on the puppy. 

As my vet says, some people should have stuffed animals, instead of animals and others should have paper dolls, instead of children.'

Bless your heart and I will be praying for this entire situation and give you a big huge hug.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments and support. I have spoken to my neighbor numerous times since my post. I told him again and kept reiterating to him that screaming at the puppy, shaking the puppy and spanking him in his butt is abuse. He Initially had said that he didn't abuse the puppy but that it was just a light tap. I told him that regardless of how lightly he spanked or shook the puppy, he shouldn't do any of that if he doesnt want to continously have issues with the puppy. I told him that from what he told me of the puppy's behavior when he is trying to get the puppy to pee on the pad, I can tell the puppy is scared of him. I told him that if the puppy is scared to potty in front of him, it makes potty training very difficult. I also told him that if he continues to spank the puppy, he will develop aggression issues and can bite his 6-year old son. Hopefully, these consequences I explained will be additional incentives to not hit spank the puppy. He did promise not to spank Or scare the dog anymore. 

I re-explained to him how to potty train him AGAIN and this time he decided to follow it exactly because I told him that I can't train his puppy for him since he has Parvo. I followed up with him several times and it seems like tha puppy is doing much better with potty training. 

As for the Parvo, my neighbor said that the puppy was fine after 24hrs of initial onset of him throwing up so he questions if the puppy really has Parvo. I told him to call the vet and ask her what test was given and if she is 100% sure that the puppy has Parvo. He called me back after he spoke to the vet on the phone. He said that the Vet said she did a swab test on the puppy and it came out positive for Parvo. When he questioned the Vet why his puppy seem healthy and energetic after that one day he was sick, the Vet told him that she has few cases where the test results showed positive for Parvo with some of her other patients and the puppy ended up not having Parvo. I'm not sure what to think of this but Im just happy that the puppy is acting normal for over a week.

I don't want to risk my own fluffs so I had decided to not take them outside and not go over to my neighbor's house. I am just glad that the puppy is doing better with potty training and he agreed to not spank the puppy again. I plan to keep tabs on him and the puppy to make sure the puppy isn't abused cause I plan to report him if he does it again.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

You're doing a good job on advocating for this puppy. The test was maybe a false positive happens a in human tests too. Since you can't be sure best to stay away. Thanks for posting the update.


----------

